

The Art of Speed in Startups - nivi
http://venturehacks.com/articles/speed

======
tonystubblebine
Interesting to compare this to Dick Costolo's Launch Late to Launch Often:
[http://www.burningdoor.com/askthewizard/2007/03/launch_late_...](http://www.burningdoor.com/askthewizard/2007/03/launch_late_to_launch_often.html)

I love the art of speed slides. They definitely made me want to be more
decisive.

